# Joining the club..



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

what do you know, another new guy wanting to jump into the fixed/ss craze.

been lurking for awhile, trying to get insight without asking and seem to have some fair ideas of what i want to look for.

one of the biggest challenges (as voiced by others) is that unlike normal road bikes, many LBS dont have the option to do your normal test rides, which is why i think so many people wanting to get a ss/f come to these forums and ask about online dealers- but i digress

Primary use:
Commuting - 
Light Training - 
Pulling the offspring around in the Burley trailer - 
Just tooling around when i dont feel like getting full geared for the road bike

Location: Santa Barbara, CA. So some flat, some hills, some climbs(which can be avoided if needs be)

Budget: up to, but not over, $1K

I do not have a garage, tools, or comfort level to attempt to do a build so i contacted my preferred LBS first to see what he could offer me- he primarily deals in Time bikes so this is not his normal area, but I always check with him first- this is what he can get

2011 Felt Curbside in Custard (was $699, now $499): CURBSIDE - Felt Bicycles

2012 Felt Brougham : $549: Brougham - Felt Bicycles

2012 KHS Urban Soul: $399: KHS Bicycles :: Urban Soul 

Thoughts on the above, personally I dont they were not what I would have looked at originally, but due to my lack of knowledge i do not know if those are good deals or bad.

again, not limited to those, but i like to give the guy business if it meets my needs.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

All three will serve you well...The major difference between the two Felts is frame material/ 

Do you prefer aluminum or steel?

IMHO, Felt is one of the those "fly under the radar" companies...They make very, very nice bikes.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Do you prefer aluminum or steel?


cant say i have a preference either way really- i like the brougham more (except for the friggin name) in terms of aesthetics-

wondering about the components- the few reviews or comments i can manage to find all mention that they "suck" and anyone buying should highly consider upgrading


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I built up my Surly Steamroller 3 yrs ago and have really enjoyed it. It is pretty versatile IMO. I use it to ride centuries (metric), training, and even mild off-road. It's got clearance for 38's, which allows you to hit the trails, if you want. You can get a complete for $6-700. If I had to sell all of my bikes, this would be the last to go. 

Also, I'd go steel frame for what you're looking for.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

entry level bikes like those will have entry level components, all pretty comparable over-all with each other & more than sufficient for the purposes you listed.

if you are actually interested in higher quality & are indeed prepared to spend up to your budget max you mentioned then go to other bike shops & look at more brands. for less than a grand you have a multitude of choices of hella nice fg bikes & on something like that you can be less worried about catching upgraditis right away. 

have fun & good luck...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

thedago said:


> cant say i have a preference either way really- i like the brougham more (except for the friggin name) in terms of aesthetics-
> 
> wondering about the components- the few reviews or comments i can manage to find all mention that they "suck" and anyone buying should highly consider upgrading


The components are the same as others in the price range... IMHO, there is nothing at all wrong with them... maybe replace the brakes pads but everything else will serve you well.

Sure you can put $250-$300 Sugino 75 or Dura Ace cranks on the bike but unless you are racing on a velodrome, why bother...

Hubs are likely rebadged Formula... Tires are Vittoria Randonneur.. Great tire for the price and rare for a bike in this price range


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Pulling a trailer, if there's hills, on a fixie will be ... um ... interesting.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Pulling a trailer, if there's hills, on a fixie will be ... um ... interesting.


this activity will be strictly limited to the flat for miles sections of town- basically just to do rides down to the park


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

For my money, I'd pick up the Fuji on sale at Nashbar. Then again this one lines up more with my sense of aesthetics. The crankset that comes stock is nice, and the frame is well made, lugged, steel. That's just my two cents.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

That Fuji is a solid deal. Bulletproof wheelset, nice cranks, and under $500 price tag.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

that discription on the Fuji is awesome:

Slick color scheme is bound to get you some attention at the local coffee shop
Frame is drilled for a rear caliper-style brake (not included)
Fork has no holes or bosses for a front brake

really, no front brake option??? 


maybe ill just throw down for the wabi lightning


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, didn't even notice that. Although not a deal killer, that's weird they'd have no front brakes. 

I still say Steamroller would be lots o' fun.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

cant argue when you present it that way


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

I got my Wabi Lightning this Monday. It's a dream ride. I had an Eighthinch Scrambler V3, but got into a car accident. I was fine, but the bike was not. The Wabi is about 10 lbs. lighter, smoother ride, faster, more agile, and better fit. I've become a true believer of Wabi products.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

emiliobadillio said:


> I got my Wabi Lightning this Monday. It's a dream ride. I had an Eighthinch Scrambler V3, but got into a car accident. I was fine, but the bike was not. The Wabi is about 10 lbs. lighter, smoother ride, faster, more agile, and better fit. I've become a true believer of Wabi products.


Beautiful.....very very nice


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

nice- 
hard decisions, especially without being able to test ride... 

i have been looking at the lightning a lot since seeing it posted on this forum, the only slight edge i give to the Steamroller in my mind right now is that i feel like i would be more worried about dirtying up the Wabi because it is so pretty..


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Beautiful.....very very nice


Agree. I got a Wabi Classic two years ago and it's been a good bike for me. After seeing the black Lightning here, I may leave my Classic unattended and unlocked in front of convenience stores. 

To thedago: keep in mind that the Wabi Lightning and the Surly Steamroller are very different. You can bring the Lightning under 15 pounds easily. The Streamroller: not so easily to impossible. On the other hand, the Steamroller is cushy (especially if you replace the steel fork with a carbon fork); the Lightning not so much.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

my buddy has a wabi classic & it is an excellent bike

that being said...the fuji mentioned earlier in this thread is an unbeatable deal, considering that nashbar's additional 15% off sale makes it not much over $400.

that is one of the best frames around. i know, i had the same lugged maxway frame in a different model bike & i can tell you that it rides like a dream. just about the ideal compromise of track handling & road manners. 

good wheelset & nice cranks too.

it has no brakes because fuji originally marketed it as a "Classic Track Bike". you can drill the fork or get it done if you can't handle it yourself. or buy one of those keirin style clamp-on front brakes. the frame does have a drilled rear bridge. by spending few more bux on brakes you would end up with a very nice bike worth a lot more than you paid. 

maybe a bit flashy though :wink:


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Wabi looks pretty nice. I'm still more of a steel fan for the compliance and durability. Although I'm looking to buy an alloy bike right now, my main ride is steel. 

Two big advantages for the Steamer IMO are, "fatties fit fine" tire clearance, just in case you want to run 38's. And durability. I've had several friends crack their Scandium frames (from normal riding). 

But the Lightning is lighter, by a large margin. I built mine up with mediocre components and I'm just under 20lbs with 700x23. I think 18lbs can be achieved without spending a fortune, but when the frame weighs 5lbs and 2lb fork, it's hard to get it down to weight weenie weight. But that's not what I bought the bike for, either. It's just a solid bike that can take the abuse and fat tires.

One question on the Wabi's: What's with the slack 71 degree HTA?


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Just wanted to add the steel Wabi Classic accept 32mm tires. I spoke with Richard on the max tire clearance that would fit on the Lightning, and he said 26mm and some 28mm since not all tires are the same size.

Additional information on the purpose behind the frame angles here: Wabi Cycles Lightning fixed gear frame specifications


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Great looking bike. I have been in an email thread with Richard this week discussing the Classic and Lightning. I'm going to ride a friends fixie this weekend, a commuter type bike, and decide if I want a fixie. If so it will be a Wabi just a question of which one. Probably the Lightning.


----------

